

Sentience discovered in the Linux kernel - madhouse
http://www.chipx86.com/blog/2010/08/17/sentience-discovered-in-the-linux-kernel/

======
viraptor
Did anyone get chance to read it while it was up? What's the art. about?

~~~
orborde
It's a joke article attributing the misbehavior of buggy suspend/resume on
Linux to the kernel achieving sentience and expressing its desires through
crashing (or not).

